# Round Over with Decorative Beading?



## HoosierGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

Really enjoying the forum so far. I am reaching out in this post to ask if there's such a bit as a round over bit with rows of decorative Beading?

Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Jeff not sure if these would be suitable for what you want. Go to https://www.freudtools.com/index.php/explore/router-cnc/edge-treatment and have a look through . There some me there there that are suitable for table tops. Also you may be able to use couple of different bits to suit what you want to do.


regards
Pal


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Jeff. Do you have any examples of the design you're looking for? Dimension would help as well.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

sreilly said:


> Welcome to the forum Jeff. Do you have any examples of the design you're looking for? Dimension would help as well.


Or maybe a sketch of the edge profile you want?


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Jeff. Is this what you are looking for ? https://www.homedepot.com/p/DIABLO-7-8-in-Triple-Beading-Bearing-Bit-DR80572/204073565


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

HoosierGuy said:


> Really enjoying the forum so far. I am reaching out in this post to ask if there's such a bit as a round over bit with rows of decorative Beading?
> 
> Appreciate any feedback.


Welcome to the forum, Jeff. I hope you continue to enjoy it. There's lots of good information and help here.


----------



## HoosierGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you Roxanne! That Diablo is very close to what I am looking for...I may try it for flat beading. I don't know why, but beading has that old school look that appeals to me.


----------



## HoosierGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks for the response Chris. Here's a rough sketch of what I am trying to find. This is a 1" sketch, but ideally I would be looking for smaller if they exist. Fewer beads would also be acceptable.


----------



## HoosierGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks sreilly! I posted a sample sketch of what I am looking for below. This sketch was a 1" corner, but ideally I would like to go smaller. Fewer beads would also be acceptable.


----------



## HoosierGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

Thanks Pal! Those Freud corner beading bits are very close. I wish I could see an sample of what it would look like.


----------



## HoosierGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you for your reply...this is a rough sketch of what I'm looking for. Fewer beads would be acceptable. This is a 1 inch corner, but I am looking for smaller round overs if they exist.


----------



## Bits&Bits (Sep 18, 2020)

Whiteside has a double round in both shank sizes and two radii - 3205 and 3206 in 1/4sh, 3207 and 3208 in 1/2sh.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Is this profile close to what you are looking for? https://www.eagleamerica.com/product/175-1205/ea_-_edge_forming


----------



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jeff, 
I believe the geometry of a single round over bit, as you have sketched it, is impossible. Beading bits can only work on one plane & each bead on a round over would lie on a different plane. The only work around that I can visualize would be to cut a regular round over & then use a scratch stock to shape each individual bead. This would be a tedious operation that would require a different set-up for each bead, something that I would only attempt if I had a commission to repair a valuable antique for someone who had deep pockets.
Sorry I couldn't be more help.
Paul


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Only way I can think of to do this is to have a custom blade made for a hand plane, then build a jig to hold the material in place and guide the plane.


----------

